#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Биография Ее Преосвященства Джецун Кушок Чиме Людинг.

## Svarog

*Биография Ее Преосвященства Джецун Кушок Чиме Людинг.*

У нее много имен: Миссис Людинг, Лама Чиме, Джецун Кушок, Чиме Осэл Рикдзин Бхутри Тринлей Вангмо, Сакья Джецунма, Чиме Людинг или попросту Чиме-ла. Ее имя часто упоминается в связи с ее семьей: сестра Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина, невестка Его Преосвященства Людинг Кхенчена Ринпоче или мать Его Преосвященства Людинг Кхена Ринпоче. Иногда ее вспоминают как одну из трех женщин в истории тибетского буддизма, которая даровала учение Лам Дре. Он ней говорят, что она – воплощение Ваджрайогини, просветленной энергии освобождения. Но для тех, кто хорошо ее знают, она – сама Земля, стабильная и нерушимая, свободная от восьми мирских дхарм и чистый пример достижения результатов практики в трудных условиях.

В 1938 году, в год земляного Тигра, Сакья Джецунма родилась первым ребенком у своих родителей. Три другие ребенка родились после нее, но только она и самый младший ребенок, который стал Сакья Тризином, выжили. У них были одни и те же учителя, они получали одни и те же учения, а также совершали одинаковые ретриты. Они также вместе пережили потерю своих родных, родителей и родины, и они всегда были очень близки. Их вырастила Тинлей Зангмо, сестра их матери, выдающаяся женщина, которая следила за их обучением, а также руководила делами города Сакья и которая спала только с девяти до одиннадцати и потом проводила всю ночь, делая практику в своей комнате для медитации.
Джецун Кушок также следует этой традиции и совмещает практику с ведением дел своей семьи. Она - мать пятерых детей, но ее единственная дочь умерла во младенчестве. До 1998 года она работала полный рабочий день вязальщицей для известного модельера Зонды Неллис, а в оставшееся время работала уборщицей, убирая дома. Плюс ко всему, она руководила делами Центра Буддийской Дхармы и виделась со своими учениками в оставшееся до сна время, как она делает и сейчас. Как и ее тетя, она практикует в темное время ночи и, зачастую, не спит совсем. Она говорит, что очень редко устает и ей никогда не бывает скучно или одиноко.

Джецун Кушок-Ла родилась в месте под названием Дролма Подранг или Дворец Тары в семье Кхон Сакья. Она начала свое обучение Дхарме в возрасте пяти лет, а Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин родился, когда ей было шесть лет. В соответствии с традицией своей семьи, она приняла обеты послушницы, когда она «была достаточно большой, чтобы пугать ворон», в возрасте семи лет. Когда ей было десять лет, она совершила свой первый ретрит. Она медитировала на форму Ваджрапани, известную как Бхутадамара и за один месяц она прочитала короткую мантру ХУМ ВАДЖРА ПХЭТ один миллион раз и длинную мантру – сто тысяч раз. В одиннадцать лет, ее отец Кунга Ринчен отравил ее даровать учения в первый раз. Она провела четыре из десяти месяцев тибетского календаря среди кочевников в степях на севере Тибета, даруя посвящения и учения Пховы, или переноса сознания, а также проводя подношения торма, совершая лхасанг или подношение благовоний, а также даруя другие учения и посвящения.

В 1951 году она совершила одно из своих первых мо или предсказаний. Это было в большом монастыре, в местности, где проходили учения, и в это время там были политические волнения, связанные с регентом Радрингом. Настоятель местного монастыря, Кардор Ринпоче был на стороне регента Радринга и, поэтому, тибетское правительство заключило его в тюрьму. Искренняя и взволнованная делегация из его монастыря приехала к Сакья Джецунме и попросила ее сделать мо или предсказание, чтобы узнать, освободят ли их настоятеля из тюрьмы? Она совершила предсказание и посоветовала монахам сделать четыре пуджи Зеленой Тары, а также прочесть молитву Восхваления Двадцати Одной Тары сто тысяч раз.

В 1952 году, во время визита в Лхасу, где Его Святейшество Далай Лама признал и подтвердил, что ее брат является Сакья Тризином – держателем линии Сакья, группа монахов пришла к ней. Они начали искренне и чересчур усердно ее благодарить, и когда она спросила, за что они так ее благодарят, забыв про тот случай и про мо, они сказали ей, что последовали ее совету и что их настоятель был освобожден из тюрьмы на следующий день, после того как они завершили повторение Восхваления 21 Тары сто тысяч раз.

Ее средний брат умер, когда ей было четыре года. Ее мать умерла в 1948 году, когда Джецунме было девять лет, а Его Святейшеству – два года. Ее младшая сестра умерла в 1951, в возрасте восьми лет, а их отец умер менее, чем через месяц после этого, во время эпидемии в Сакья. Это означало, что учения, которые даровал бы им их отец, должен был даровать другой гуру. Их тетя повезла их в монастырь Нгор, где они получили учение Лам Дре от великого настоятеля Кангсар Лабранга: Нгаванга Лодрё Шенпена Ньингпо Дампа Ринпоче.

В 1952 г., после того, как Его Святейшество Далай Лама признал ее брата в качестве Сакья Тризина, их изначальный план получить учения от великого Джамьянга Кхенце Чоки Лодрё в Кхаме был изменен, поскольку Его Святейшество не мог уезжать слишком далеко от Сакья, где у него были обязательства. Вместо этого они снова поехали к великому настоятелю монастыря Нгор, Дампа Ринпоче, который жил неподалеку, для получения учения Лам Дре Лобше (сокровенной передачи учения Путь и его Результат), основного учения традиции Сакья. К сожалению, Дампа Ринпоче умер, не успев закончить передачу учения и эта задача перешла к Кхангсар Щабдрунгу: Нгавангу Лодрё Тензину Ньингпо. Джецунма вспоминает, что с того времени, как Его Святейшество Далай Лама даровал признание ее брату: «Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин и я были всегда рядом и куда бы он ни поехал, я следовала за ним и всегда была рядом с ним.»

С этого времени до их изгнания в Индию, они получали одни и те же учения и совершали одни и те же ретриты. Одновременно с получением передачи учения Лам Дре Лобше от настоятелей Кангсара, Джецунма и Его Святейшество также получили лунг или устную передачу биографии Нгорчена Кончока Лхундрупа от настоятеля монастыря Нгор из Пхенде Лабранга: Нгаванга Кхедрупа Гьяцо. Это было в 1953 году.

В 1954 году они получили передачу Друптап Кунту от Кхангсар Щабрунга: Нгаванга Лодрё Тензина Ньингпо (передача Друптап Кунту представляет собой большое собрание посвящений и садхан из всех четырех классов тантры, скомпонованных вместе в 19 веке великим Джамьянгом Кхенце Вангпо и его главным учеником Джамьянгом Лотер Вангпо.)

Когда Джецунме было шестнадцать лет, она и Его Святейшество совершили полный ретрит Хеваджры. Их учитель также ушел в ретрит вместе с ними. Хотя они совершали ретрит в разных комнатах, они поддерживали связь с помощью записок, передаваемых друг другу, и они начали ретрит одновременно и завершили его в один день. 

Они прочитали различные мантры Хеваджры, а также мантры Найратмьи необходимое количество раз. Они пребывали в этом ретрите в течение семи с половиной месяцев и завершили его одномесячным ретритом Ваджра Гаруды, в течение которого Джецунма прочитала мантру один миллион пятьсот тысяч раз. Когда они завершили этот ретрит, тетя Джецунмы попросила ее пройти семидневный ретрит Линг Гесара для развития ее способностей предсказывать будущее, глядя в зеркало, и Джецунма также выполнила этот ретрит.

Вскоре после того, как она завершила этот ретрит, в 1955 году, группа монахов прибыла из Кхама в монастырь Сакья с просьбой к Его Святейшеству даровать им учение Лам Дре. Его Святейшество из-за своего загруженного расписания не мог этого сделать. Тогда их тетя попросила Джецун Кушок, который было в тот момент шестнадцать лет, даровать это учение монахам. Лам Дре представляет собой полный цикл учения, включающий в себя все буддийские учения от Хинаяны до Махаяны и далее, включая Ваджраяну. Учение Лам Дре сфокусировано вокруг центральной мандалы или передачи учения Хеваджры Вирупой. Джецун Кушок даровала короткое учение Лам Дре, скомпонованное Нгавангом Чодруком, а также лунги всевозможных практик и церемоний, связанных с традицией Сакья. Это учение она передавала в течение трех месяцев. Таким образом, она стала третьей женщиной в истории традиции Сакья, которая даровала учение Лам Дре, и в 1956 году, когда она и Его Святейшество поехали в Лхасу, чтобы получить учение по Лам Риму средней длины от Его Святейшества Далай Ламы, она возглавляла процессию в короне Сакья, которую носили святые держатели традиции Сакья и она ехала под золотым зонтом.

Также в 1956 году, она и Его Святейшество получили полную передачу учения Лонг Чен Ньинг Тик традиции Нингма от Джамьянга Кхенце Чоки Лодрё, который также был в Лхасе в то время. Джамьянг Кхенце Чоки Лодрё прибыл в Сакья позднее в том же году, чтобы даровать им учение Чак Ме Нам Щи или Четыре Нерушимые Практики, которые те, кто получил полный цикл учения Лам Дре должны практиковать ежедневно. Эти четыре нерушимые практики включают в себя: садхану Лам Дус Хеваджры, садхану Ваджрайогини, Бир Сунг или медитацию Защиты Вирупы, а также Лам Зап или Глубокий Путь медитации Гуру-Йоги.

В начале 1957 года, Джецун Кушок, ее брат и их сопровождающие лица совершили паломничество в Индию одновременно с Далай Ламой и Панчен Ламой. Там Джецунма впервые задумалась об изучении английского в учебном заведении западного типа, но ее учитель был в шоке от этой идеи и не хотел ничего об этом слышать. В 1958 году, ее брат был возведен на трон в главном монастыре Сакья в качестве Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина. Через несколько месяцев после этого, после очевидной потери Тибета, Джецун Кушок, Его Святейшество, их тетя и небольшое количество слуг бежали в Индию. 

В Индии Джецун Кушок описывает себя как своего рода сорванца. Она изучала Нанг Сум (Три Воззрения) и Дом Сум Рабье (обеты Хинаяны, Махаяны и Ваджраяны) Сакья Пандиты. Однако, для нее становилось все труднее и труднее жить в качестве монахини в Индии, без поддержки монастырского уклада жизни. Она становилась объектом насмешек и ругани из-за своей бритой головы и монашеских одеяний и, посоветовавшись с Его Святейшеством Далай Ламой и со своим братом, она решила внешне перестать быть монахиней, однако, внутренне, она продолжала жить как монахиня. Она начала брать уроки английского у китайских миссионеров и вскоре она встретила Людинга Се Кушок, который был братом настоятеля монастыря Нгор: Нгор Людинг Кхена Ринпоче. Поскольку линия Людинг является родственной линией преемственности, и семья Людинг была ответвлением семьи Сакья Кхон, тетя Джецунмы и несколько старших лиц из ее окружения, решили, что она должна выйти замуж за Се Кушок. Хотя она и была против поначалу, ее в конце концов уговорили, поскольку в результате их союза должен был родиться сын, который стал бы Людинг Щабдрунгом: преемником Людинг Кхена Ринпоче. Она вышла замуж за Ринчена Людинга в 1964 г.

Их третий ребенок, рожденный в 1967 г., отличался от других. Джецун Кушок говорит, что он не плакал, как другие дети и что он, проснувшись, развлекал сам себя, выполняя мудры своими ручками и бормоча сам себе, как будто читая тексты. Когда ему было три или четыре года, он высказал большой интерес к тому, чтобы стать монахом и с большим удовольствием проводил время в монашеском окружении. Он с гораздо большим удовольствием присутствовал на религиозных церемониях, нежели играл с другими детьми. Этот ребенок стал Людинг Щабдрунгом. Оставив четырехлетнего Щабдрунга Ринпоче на попечении его дядей, Джецун Кушок со своим мужем и тремя маленькими сыновьями переехали в Канаду, где они устроились жить и работать на сельскохозяйственной ферме в Табере, Альберта, в 1971 г. В 1973 году они переехали в Ванкувер, Британская Колумбия. И по сей день они живут в Ричмонде, пригороде Ванкувера.

Поначалу  Джецун Кушок вообще не даровала учения, поскольку ей необходимо было заботиться о своей семье и зарабатывать на жизнь. Однако, когда Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин и Дешунг Ринпоче начали даровать учения в Нью Йорке, ученики их часто спрашивали об аутентичных, живущих ныне, женщинах-держателях линии. Они оба попросили Джецун Кушок вновь начать дарование учений. С тех пор она основала Дхарма Центр в Ванкувере: Сакья Тхубтен Цечен Линг и еще один в Окленде, Калифорния: Сакья Деченг Линг. Она посещает другие центры Палден Сакья (членов ассоциации Сакья Дхарма Центров в США) в Нью Йорке, Бостоне, Лос-Анжелесе, Миннеаполисе и Вашингтоне. Она также даровала учения в Сингапуре и на Гаваях. С давних пор Джецун Кушок мечтает провести остаток своей жизни в ретрите, практикуя медитации Ваджрайогини. Также она мечтает построить ретритный центр в месте проведения своего ретрита. Между своими собственными практиками она будет даровать учения и наставления ученикам, которые также будут пребывать там в ретрите. Этот ретритный центр будет носить название Качо Линг, что является названием чистой сферы деятельности Ваджрайогини. Практикующие смогут останавливаться там на срок от одного месяца до целой жизни, проводя время в ретрите и уединении.


_Перевод Марии Шуликовой._

----------

Caddy (01.11.2010), Choi (04.06.2020), Nara (02.01.2011), Pema Sonam (01.11.2010), Yeshe_Damo (01.11.2010), Аким Иваныч (01.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (01.11.2010), Вангдраг (03.11.2010), Вангчен (03.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.11.2010), Лакшми (17.11.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2010)

----------

